# thawing out cheese



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I made a lot of chevre last summer/fall and froze it in 6 oz. cubes in the deep freeze. Now I am thawing it out to use and it seems a little dry, so I mixed it with a hand blender to get it smoother (whipping it slightly). My DH still complains that it seems "chalky". Any suggestions on how to remedy this?


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

add a little fresh milk and mix it...preferably with a spoon and sort of fold it in....I prefer not to whip it. If it is still "chalky" generally it is not from freezing, unless it was not frozen air tight. Did you have any of this cheese fresh? how was it when fresh?

Paula


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Also, how did you defrost it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I add alittle cream if I have it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I froze mine in a big plastic container and just thawed it in the fridge. There was really no air in the container as it was totally full. I added salt to it before I froze it but added seasonings afterwards in my mixer. Yummo. 

So I can think of at least one possible problem with freezing: air in the container= freezer burn which would dry it out. I would add a little cream, as Sondra said.


----------

